# DIY RBZ to RER navigation install



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

*DIY: RBZ to RER navigation install*

Hi All, just thought I would share my experience with installing the RER navigation unit into my 2010 SE from a wrecked 2010 Routan, was kinda creepy powering it up and hearing it say "turn left now!"

I won't go into how to remove the trim and radio, as there are a lot of directions on that.

Swapping the unit was no problem, plug and play, however you need to purchase one more cable in order to get the powered rear view mirror with the dimming and dual mics working for the uConnect voice which then allows blutooth (RER has it built in, RBZ has the external module).

The center small grey square harness in the back of the unit goes to the uConnect module above the parking brake under they dash, and then the cable from that goes to the mirror up the A pillar and above the headliner on the drivers side.

For vehicle equipped with a dual microphone mirror, use “B” wire harness 82211666 DUAL MICROPHONE - WIRE KIT. I purchased the 82211666 which is the dual mic, dimming mirror from Steve White Motors for about $80 or so shipped, cheapest I could find online.

If you need to get the mirror, there is a wire kit For vehicle equipped with a Auto Dim mirror, replace it with a Dual Microphone Mirror, and use “A” wire harness 82211868 AUTO DIM MIRROR REPLACEMENT - WIRE KIT.

For vehicle equipped with a Manual Mirror, replace with a Dual Microphone
Mirror, and use “A” and “C” wire harness 82211868 MANUAL MIRROR REPLACEMENT - WIRE KIT

I was able to remove the left side sun visor with Philips and star bit, pull the roof lights/ switches out (pressure clips, snaps out) and just the left clip for the passenger visor. This allowed enough space in the headliner to remove the black cover over the mirror harness and carefully squeeze the base of the cover on the bottom to disconnect from the mirror. The mirror itself has a gray plug with one push to release, was a little tight on my car but I got it out. There is a cover that snaps on and off on the passenger side of the mirror to remove first.

That end of the plug plugs into your new harness and your new harness plugs into the mirror, then you can run the cable along the roof. 
The A pillar cover can be removed with your bare hands and is held with 3 clips. Directions say to remove the top of the dash, but I was able to just unsnap the A pillar and un-clip the lanyard type connectors while leaving the A pillar piece in avoiding removing the upper dash.

This gave me enough room to fish the cable down to behind the drivers dash. I zip tied it to the existing cable to keep it nice and secure. Be careful to avoid any airbag related wires, etc.

The panel to the left side of the dash with the door open snaps off easily, giving you some visibility. I ran the wire cable past the uConnect module and across the knee bolster, after remove the 2 screw on the bottom of the plastic knee bolster panel.

At this point I was able to fish it up behind the radio and put it in.

For the GPS antenna, I undid the single screw above the radio. With the radio out and I was able to lift and flex the cover up enough to get the antenna in there and feed it through a hole to behind the radio.

Do not try to remove this panel all the way as there are clips that must come loose by sliding it forward and to do that you must undo 2 hidden screws on this over that are under the whole dash just under the windshield.

If you have the iPod cable, this will no longer work and you need to get yet another harness to get that to work:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4560583

Has directions on that.

The good news, you will not need to run anything if you want to switch back, but will loose your expensive cable. I zip tied the old plug back out of the way and left the old uConnect module there.

No coding was needed from the dealer, since mine had uConnect already enabled as well as SirusXM.


----------

